# 50/50 Split?



## lcgc (Aug 2, 2014)

I will be entering my first amateur competition in a few weeks for a charity event.  They have jackpot beans and BBQ sauce category as well that pays a 50/50 split.  Does this mean the winner gets 50% of the winnings and the other 50%  goes to the charity?  I just want to make sure I am understanding it correctly. 

Thanks


----------



## eman (Sep 8, 2014)

yes


----------

